# WHat s the best g-shock today



## eychenne

Hello everybody, 
i m a newbee in the g shock world. 
I would like to buy my first one, what is the best one today. 
My requirement :
- highest technology
-high accuracy
- water resistant 
-circular one 
- budget : 400-500 us dollars

Best regards


----------



## lee172

do you prefer metal or plastic? (for the case and band)


----------



## Gee-whizz

A good one to get you hooked would be gw9100 gulfman. Its got everything, atomic, solar, and it just looks bad to the bone!;-). It tends to attract a little attention as its quite obvious you have a large watch on your wrist! But it dosnt matter what you get, Youll end up getting atleast 10 before christmas!!!:-d


----------



## Sedi

Hi,
I'll throw this one in:









GW-9200 "Riseman":
- atomic
- solar
- alti-baro
- comfy on the wrist
- 200m waterproof
- looks good (at least to me:-d)
- not very expensive
- probably the most feature-packed module in a G-Shock ever:-!

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## Hen®i

Gee-whizz said:


> A good one to get you hooked would be gw9100 gulfman. Its got everything, atomic, solar, and it just looks bad to the bone!;-). It tends to attract a little attention as its quite obvious you have a large watch on your wrist! But it dosnt matter what you get, Youll end up getting atleast 10 before christmas!!!:-d


But it has no tide graph and moon phase as the non atomic/solar version has.
So where is the 'gulf', I ask?
Or is that the new wave: light and radio signals are waves


----------



## kiwidj

Sedi said:


>


I second that. That new Riseman...he's so hot right now! :-!


----------



## Lexxorcist

Hen®i said:


> But it has no tide graph and moon phase as the non atomic/solar version has.
> So where is the 'gulf', I ask?


o|


----------



## Sammy

Given your budget, you could get a any two of the feature-packed models at the same time:
- G9200 Riseman
- GWM5600 Atomic Solar Classic
- GW9100 Atomic Gulfman


----------



## WhtShadow

I would have to say the MTG-1000G rates right up there. Atomic, Solar, Metal, Circular, 5 motor technology, water resist to 200M, shock resist as any G. And, as good looking as any G out there. Price is also within your criteria.










Other than that, if you like the G, get the G. Get more than one. Enjoy the G!


----------



## cal..45

Sedi said:


> Hi,
> I'll throw this one in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW-9200 "Riseman":
> - atomic
> - solar
> - alti-baro
> - comfy on the wrist
> - 200m waterproof
> - looks good (at least to me:-d)
> - not very expensive
> - probably the most feature-packed module in a G-Shock ever:-!
> 
> Greetings, Sedi


this one gets my vote too. besides some minor points which could be improved, I would say it comes well near to a perfect time-piece.

regards, holger


----------



## Seamaster73

If you want the "classic" G-SHOCK design, it's the GW-M5600. Otherwise, the GW-9100 atomic Gulfman is the current favourite around here.


----------



## DougFNJ

Im going to have to agree with The Riseman if you are looking for Digital and Resin or the MTG is you are looking for Stainless Steel Analog. You could also go for the Giez for the best of both, but you don't get the Countdown Timer and day display....

MTG-1000G one of my favorites :-!









Giez Great watch...sold it


Riseman, so full featured


----------



## GEODE HUNTER

*Sorry, but you all knew this was coming from me.............Frogman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
































































*Again.............my apologies if I have offended anyone..............I love the Frog!!!!!!!!!!!:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d*

*Geode*


----------



## Torrid

I've got to second the Giez but I'm sure I'll also get an MT-G down the road as well. I love the full analog Gs.


----------



## Buzzbait

The Tough Solar Frogman. It doesn't have the highest level of technology, but it is the best G-Shock made today.


----------



## GEODE HUNTER

Buzzbait said:


> The Tough Solar Frogman. It doesn't have the highest level of technology, but it is the best G-Shock made today.


*Thanks for the assist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are well!!!*
*Geode*


----------



## Buzzbait

GEODE HUNTER said:


> *Thanks for the assist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are well!!!*
> *Geode*


Doing fine. I just haven't been posting much lately, due to my horrific problems in connecting to Watchuseek from work. The problems will hopefully be resolved soon.

I've also had a roller coaster of medical problems since late spring. After an entire summer of feeling terrible, and having countless doctor's visits, I visited an endocrinologist last week. His conclusion, after 8 hours of tests, was that all of the pills that doctors have been making me take were killing me. He immediately had me stop taking all of medications. Now, for the first time in months, I feel sensational!!!!


----------



## Brian D.

Buzzbait said:


> Doing fine. I just haven't been posting much lately, due to my horrific problems in connecting to Watchuseek from work. The problems will hopefully be resolved soon.
> 
> I've also had a roller coaster of medical problems since late spring. After an entire summer of feeling terrible, and having countless doctor's visits, I visited an endocrinologist last week. His conclusion, after 8 hours of tests, was that all of the pills that doctors have been making me take were killing me. He immediately had me stop taking all of medications. Now, for the first time in months, I feel sensational!!!!


*Someone I work with had the same issues, the pills they had him taking were just killing him. After he stopped taking them within a few weeks he was practically do cartwheels. I'm glad things are improving for you Buzz .*


----------



## Buzzbait

Brian D. said:


> *Someone I work with had the same issues, the pills they had him taking were just killing him. After he stopped taking them within a few weeks he was practically do cartwheels. I'm glad things are improving for you Buzz .*


Yep. All is good now. My health had been rapidly declining over the last 2 years, to the point that I'd almost always just sit in a chair or lie down in bed. Things had just been getting worse and worse every day. I was quite resigned to the fact that my stay in this world was rapidly coming to an end. I finally got to the point where I was utterly listless, had developed strange dermatological problems, as well as massive amounts of kidney stones, along with heaps of other odd issues. Just a week after throwing out my wide array of pills, I actually went jogging last night. I suddenly feel about 30 years younger!!!


----------



## Brian D.

Buzzbait said:


> Yep. All is good now. My health had been rapidly declining over the last 2 years, to the point that I'd almost always just sit in a chair or lie down in bed. Things had just been getting worse and worse every day. I was quite resigned to the fact that my stay in this world was rapidly coming to an end. I finally got to the point where I was utterly listless, had developed strange dermatological problems, as well as massive amounts of kidney stones, along with heaps of other odd issues. Just a week after throwing out my wide array of pills, I actually went jogging last night. I suddenly feel about 30 years younger!!!


*Good to hear *:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## kiwidj

Buzzbait said:


> Yep. All is good now. My health had been rapidly declining over the last 2 years, to the point that I'd almost always just sit in a chair or lie down in bed. Things had just been getting worse and worse every day. I was quite resigned to the fact that my stay in this world was rapidly coming to an end. I finally got to the point where I was utterly listless, had developed strange dermatological problems, as well as massive amounts of kidney stones, along with heaps of other odd issues. Just a week after throwing out my wide array of pills, I actually went jogging last night. I suddenly feel about 30 years younger!!!


*Sorry to hear about your recent problems but good to hear you're feeling better mate. A nice light jog or bike ride, heck even a brisk walk can do wonders. Just gotta make a routine out of it. Hang in there mate and stay strong! :-!*


----------



## Rusty

Lexxorcist said:


> o|


Mwahahahahahahahahaha....................:-d

Rusty


----------



## Sherms

If you want the most accurate, feature laden, circular shape, highest technology, and highest water resistance of any G, maybe you don't want a G at all. ;-)

You should probably go for the new Pro-Trek PRW-1500... :-!


















And of course the 'Black Titan' PRW-1500YTJ...


----------



## [email protected]

Any G you like, currently my favorit:


----------



## tribe125

Buzzbait said:


> Now, for the first time in months, I feel sensational!!!!


That's good to hear - I don't think any of us knew you had been suffering in this way. I found myself being referred to the stroke clinic (!) a month or two ago, so I know what it's like to have these unwelcome intimations of mortality. I hadn't had a stroke, fortunately...


----------



## DougFNJ

Buzzbait said:


> Yep. All is good now. My health had been rapidly declining over the last 2 years, to the point that I'd almost always just sit in a chair or lie down in bed. Things had just been getting worse and worse every day. I was quite resigned to the fact that my stay in this world was rapidly coming to an end. I finally got to the point where I was utterly listless, had developed strange dermatological problems, as well as massive amounts of kidney stones, along with heaps of other odd issues. Just a week after throwing out my wide array of pills, I actually went jogging last night. I suddenly feel about 30 years younger!!!





tribe125 said:


> That's good to hear - I don't think any of us knew you had been suffering in this way. I found myself being referred to the stroke clinic (!) a month or two ago, so I know what it's like to have these unwelcome intimations of mortality. I hadn't had a stroke, fortunately...


Thank God you both found good Doctors that were smart enough to get you the right advice and proper help. Seeing you both on these boards for as long as I've been around, and enjoying great PM conversations with each of you I definitely find you both to be really good people, I am relieved that everything turned out for the best after everything and I wish the best health for both of you.


----------



## bluegum

Sherms said:


> If you want the most accurate, feature laden, circular shape, highest technology, and highest water resistance of any G, maybe you don't want a G at all. ;-)
> 
> You should probably go for the new Pro-Trek PRW-1500... :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the 'Black Titan' PRW-1500YTJ...


Good suggestion Sherms. You could also add the PRG80's to this list although they are not a feature laden.


----------



## Artistmike

DougFNJ said:


> I am relieved that everything turned out for the best after everything and I wish the best health for both of you.


I'll second that, as someone who has a few health issues himself, I know how scary these sorts of things can become and the loss earlier this year of probably one of the most knowledgeable watch aficionados, Chuck Maddox, at such a young age, should be a lesson to us all.

Take care of yourselves all, life is a heck of a lot shorter than you may think when you're younger. :think:


----------



## glance

for me nothing beats the RISEMAN!!!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## thanxhide

the best Frog...




























good enjoy!

thanxhide


----------



## arcticreaver

i think that if you consider everything from price to functions, i believe that the average person would find that the GW-M5600 series a really good bang for the buck. i'm not talking about the reverse display one, just the stand version. 

it's got all the basic, basic functions for a digital watch for an average joe. it's atomic and tough solar making the time accurate and you never have to worry about the battery. the price doesn't kill you like a frogman or a pro-trek. the GW-M5600 is one of a kind as it also displays the date and day on the same standby mode just like the frogman and the pro-trek. 

if someone was to purchase a g-shock, i'd tell him - "get a GW-M5600"

just my opinion anyways.


----------



## beebox

the PRW-1500YTJ "Black titan" looks damn good!

Is that a JDM model????


----------



## DELORTO

These two for me...


----------



## WhtShadow

eychenne said:


> Hello everybody,
> i m a newbee in the g shock world.
> I would like to buy my first one, what is the best one today.


I think the best G is one made by Casio. The others just don't live up to the hype. b-):-!;-)


----------



## MiamiJAG

Yes, I vote for Riseman!!!!


----------



## TruAztlan

I am also new to this forums however I am not new to G-Shocks. I think it is fair to say the best G-Shock today is the one that goes on your wrist that morning.


----------



## kiwidj

TruAztlan said:


> I am also new to this forums however I am not new to G-Shocks. I think it is fair to say the best G-Shock today is the one that goes on your wrist that morning.


*Hey mate! Welcome to the forum!* :-!

Quick Q4U: What's your favourite G from your collection?


----------



## kiwidj

*By the way, this is my pick for this morning. Not sure if it's the best G there is, but it's certainly my all time favourite...*


----------



## TruAztlan

My favorite is the GW-700BDJ.


----------



## TruAztlan

I never bought a frog, but I wish that I would have. I just ordered the Mudman Rally today hope it comes soon.


----------



## kiwidj

TruAztlan said:


> My favorite is the GW-700BDJ.


*>> Very nice! :-!*


----------



## kiwidj

TruAztlan said:


> I never bought a frog, but I wish that I would have. I just ordered the Mudman Rally today hope it comes soon.


Congrats on the Rally! Looking forward to seeing your pic of that. :-!


----------



## TruAztlan

I knew I was getting a good vibe from this forum. You guys are great!!


----------



## JERSTERCA

Buzzbait said:


> Yep. All is good now. My health had been rapidly declining over the last 2 years, to the point that I'd almost always just sit in a chair or lie down in bed. Things had just been getting worse and worse every day. I was quite resigned to the fact that my stay in this world was rapidly coming to an end. I finally got to the point where I was utterly listless, had developed strange dermatological problems, as well as massive amounts of kidney stones, along with heaps of other odd issues. Just a week after throwing out my wide array of pills, I actually went jogging last night. I suddenly feel about 30 years younger!!!


Great to hear your doing good. :-!though something was wrong when you ordered the M B Frog. sounded like your were down. doctors just dont know everything. :-x :-x I walked about 4 miles tonight. exercise does work wonders :-!


----------



## eychenne

kiwidj said:


> *By the way, this is my pick for this morning. Not sure if it's the best G there is, but it's certainly my all time favourite...*


What is the model number of this one?

Best regards


----------



## kiwidj

eychenne said:


> What is the model number of this one?


*>> GW-201NT-1JF. *A 2001 release.


----------



## flipangle

cal..45 said:


> this one gets my vote too. besides some minor points which could be improved, I would say it comes well near to a perfect time-piece.
> 
> regards, holger


Agree completely. Riseman gets my vote!:-!


----------



## devgru

One up on this! Not the atomic version but still a Riseman through and through. :-!


----------



## JERSTERCA

devgru said:


> One up on this! Not the atomic version but still a Riseman through and through. :-!


Even though my Riseman is atomic I had it in my car parked in my garage for about 2 weeks, no sync. was not off even a second. I think its my most accurate G :-!


----------



## hal_c_on

You can love the Frog...but its not the most accurate(atomic tops that), and its NOT the newest technology. Seriously, its top of the line 1986 technology in an asymmetrical case.



GEODE HUNTER said:


> *Sorry, but you all knew this was coming from me.............Frogman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again.............my apologies if I have offended anyone..............I love the Frog!!!!!!!!!!!:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d*
> 
> *Geode*


----------



## fonklover

devgru said:


> One up on this! Not the atomic version but still a Riseman through and through. :-!


wow, i didnt know till now there is a riseman without atomic time feature. maybe thats why i saw some for quite cheap...


----------



## Buddy Lee

I just got this http://www.princetonwatches.com/images/watches/G9000-1V.jpg
but at the PX for 80 bucks. It's the standard mudman, and I couldn't be happier. What an outstanding watch. Definitely more robust than the 2500 1V I had on last deployment. These watches are indeed addictive. The beauty is, is that you don't have to settle for one. For the price all these other guys pay for their high speed 20 year old glycines, you can have 5 g shocks. That will be cheaper in the end, and outlast that glycine by 20 years. Though they're not the most visually appealing watches you've ever seen, they are EASILY the most practical watch made today. There's simply no comparison. Any other watch besides a G shock, is only a gimmick. Because you're not adding any durability. You're not adding anymore usable features, and you're not adding anymore accuracy either. So what ARE you adding then? Exactly. Status... by the stamping of a name only. Because you're not going to outperform or outlast this mudman I guarantee you.


----------



## tribe125

Buddy Lee said:


> Any other watch besides a G shock, is only a gimmick. Because you're not adding any durability. You're not adding anymore usable features, and you're not adding anymore accuracy either. So what ARE you adding then? Exactly. Status... by the stamping of a name only.


You go too far. There are all kinds of pleasures to be had from manufactured objects, above and beyond utility. Many of us here have watches that cost quite a lot, and which make no attempt to do anything other than tell the time. Do I own such watches to enhance my status in some way? Not on your life - I am quite careless about my status. They give me great pleasure, and they cost what they cost.


----------



## henxing

Buddy Lee said:


> ...The beauty is, is that you don't have to settle for one. For the price all these other guys pay for their high speed 20 year old glycines, you can have 5 g shocks. That will be cheaper in the end, and outlast that glycine by 20 years...


Cheaper than a vintage Glycine, yes? Outlast one, I doubt it. If you have your mechanical serviced every 5 years or so, that thing will keep on ticking and probably outlast you. Just because you don't get/appreciate why mechanical/autos are more expensive than g's, it doesn't mean that they aren't worth it. No offense meant, I'm just agreeing with tribe that the price of a good mechanical watch is most definitely justifiable.


----------



## duke4c

henxing said:


> Cheaper than a vintage Glycine, yes? Outlast one, I doubt it. If you have your mechanical serviced every 5 years or so, that thing will keep on ticking and probably outlast you. Just because you don't get/appreciate why mechanical/autos are more expensive than g's, it doesn't mean that they aren't worth it. No offense meant, I'm just agreeing with tribe that the price of a good mechanical watch is most definitely justifiable.


Who ever said that mechanical must be more expensive than G? You can get VERY reliable Seiko 5 with 0 maintenance requierd 7s26 inside and with 50m WR (still more than 99% of the folks will ever need) for about 50 bucks if you shop around.

Or how about ever reliable russain automatic? Those are known to go for 40 years with 0 maintenance requierd and yet you can get one for even less than 50 bucks if you shop around. Granted it wont' be very accurate but it's still more accurate than most of us really need.

On the subject of Gs, in my mind at least, THE most advanced round casio right now has to be GIEZ. You can get plastic GIEZ 1100 (multiband atomic, solar, stopwatch...) for about 200 (300 is MSRP) hundred. Now as we all know this is the SAME movement as in hi end MTG-8000.

http://www.casio.com/products/Timepiece/G-Shock/GS1100_Series/


----------



## duke4c

tribe125 said:


> You go too far. There are all kinds of pleasures to be had from manufactured objects, above and beyond utility. Many of us here have watches that cost quite a lot, and which make no attempt to do anything other than tell the time. Do I own such watches to enhance my status in some way? Not on your life - I am quite careless about my status. They give me great pleasure, and they cost what they cost.


You nailed it on the head Tribe. When it comes down to watches we get what we like. As any collector will tell you if you get a watch where you compromised on a features or looks to save $$$ you'll NEVER be trully happy.

I'm the same way with tribe. I ended up paying a lot for watches packed with features that I really don't need. But I get tham anyways because I like how they look and I appriciate technology and craftmanship that went into it.

And it really has nothing to do with status simbol. I really don't care about my status simbol. I wore Frog with suite and a Tie on a VERY high corporate meeting where I was presenting stuff and I could really care less what status did a oversized digital watch gave me at a meeting. I wear it because I like it and it gives me a great pleasure to wear it. Simple.:-!


----------



## mzimand

Guess what I think


----------



## devgru

fonklover said:


> wow, i didnt know till now there is a riseman without atomic time feature. maybe thats why i saw some for quite cheap...


In the Philippines, Casio has not yet launched the atomic version, and i don't think they ever plan too. Although, i have friends who own atomic Gs and yes, they do sync using the China and/or Japan Time Server. 
I bought my Riseman for just $195.


----------



## G-Shock

Best current G-Shock IMO is the FROGMAN...titanium screw back case, good size, very comfortable..how can you go wrong.

With respect to a G-Shock outlasting a mechanical..not a chance. Durability and longeveity are two totally different things. A G-Shock is able to to withstand a ton more abuse when compared to a mechanical but will evenutally deteriorate due to resin rot or the module itself will eventually fail, where one will always be able to refurbish a mechanical movement.

I am not being biased in any way as I own both G-Shock's and high end mechanicals and have an appreciation for both. 

Facts are facts, simple as that!


----------



## duke4c

G-Shock said:


> Best current G-Shock IMO is the FROGMAN...titanium screw back case, good size, very comfortable..how can you go wrong.
> 
> With respect to a G-Shock outlasting a mechanical..not a chance. Durability and longeveity are two totally different things. A G-Shock is able to to withstand a ton more abuse when compared to a mechanical but will evenutally deteriorate due to resin rot or the module itself will eventually fail, where one will always be able to refurbish a mechanical movement.
> 
> I am not being biased in any way as I own both G-Shock's and high end mechanicals and have an appreciation for both.
> 
> Facts are facts, simple as that!


Not to go too far off the subject here but if you're basing something on a "fact" I'd like to see some some of those "facts" to back up your claim...

I'm an electronic eng by education and I honestly don't see why would any electronic component (integrated cicuit if you wish) , like one used in G-shock, eventually fail? :think:

G-Shock (and casio in general) have beeen around for quite a long time. Tons of "original G-shocks" are still up and running just fine fetching considerable premium on e-bay... in matter of fact, I'm yet to see ONE that plain and simple failed due to beeing "too old". (Exempting a various well documented battery issues , including solar ones ...)

Please, I'm not attempting to be rude here. That's not my intention. I'd simply like to know what are you basing your "fact" on?

Rasing riot is undesputable. But you can arguably change band assuming you can still find a part. Module however is an entierly different story.

Thanks dude! :-!


----------



## Buzzbait

I don't know if you can call it "age related" but I've seen many G-Shocks develop blank spots in their LCDs after many years of use.


----------



## eychenne

G-Shock said:


> Best current G-Shock IMO is the FROGMAN...titanium screw back case, good size, very comfortable..how can you go wrong.
> 
> With respect to a G-Shock outlasting a mechanical..not a chance. Durability and longeveity are two totally different things. A G-Shock is able to to withstand a ton more abuse when compared to a mechanical but will evenutally deteriorate due to resin rot or the module itself will eventually fail, where one will always be able to refurbish a mechanical movement.
> 
> I am not being biased in any way as I own both G-Shock's and high end mechanicals and have an appreciation for both.
> 
> Facts are facts, simple as that!


Thanks, what is the reference number of the frogman titanium?


----------



## duke4c

Buzzbait said:


> I don't know if you can call it "age related" but I've seen many G-Shocks develop blank spots in their LCDs after many years of use.


I was thinking LCD when I was writing but I omitted in from a post... you're right... LCDs do have a limited life span indeed... :think:

Still... this is a first post I've seen where someone mentions this fault... is it common? After how many years of use / abuse does this tend to occur? :think:


----------



## Buddy Lee

I didn't mean to get anyone's goat. I was merely stating an opinion. You can find millions of really high end mechanical watches sitting in drawers at peoples houses, because they don't work anymore. 
Do people get enjoyment out of nice watches? Sure. Never said they didn't. Is spending 600 dollars just for an 'enjoyment' watch practical? Nope. I don't care HOW much money you have. 
Again, to each is own, I understand this. But opinions have no bearing on the definition of practicality. You can tell me how much money you make a year alllll you want. 600 dollars for a device to tell you the time is still impractical, plain and simple. 
I know this is the last place to state such opinions, but hell, I've fought the war for your sort. I suppose I have some rights  
And there's no _way_ you're going to tell me that a watch with a super thin, CONVEX, NON RECESSED crystal, is going to last more than a month on my wrist. My G shock's last years and years under CONSTANT abuse.

I'd have a new Breitling ruined in under 3 months, making it worthless to anyone except a watchmaker wanting it's internals. Is that impractical? Sure is. Is that fact subject to your opinion? Nope. It still remains a fact regardless. 
Does 'we all derive enjoyment from fine timepieces' justify the need to spend an additional 600 dollars over the price of a g shock, just because you like fancy wristwatches? Nope. The only thing that justified it in your minds, is the fact that you have slight OCD in the area of watch collecting.

BUT, am I without my ocd in the collecting department? Not at all! I too love a really nice wristwatch, and have spent HOURS reading and researching on this site, to ensure I get the most for my money, when I buy a nice watch. My guns. Some of them have to be perfect, as do my pens, and my vintage italian racing equipment I use on my road bikes 

So I'm not any different than you guys. I too, spend probably too much time trying to decide which watch to put on in the morning lol. And spend even more time trying to decide which watch to buy next. 
But I never lose perspective. I still realize, that I spend an impractical amount of time reading, and researching about watches. And some impractical amounts of money on them too. Even though I'm a little ocd on my watches (and my sports equp. riding equip. pens, and firearms) I never forget, that it's still impractical lol.

The normal person just does a little research, buys the cheapest, most durable watch he can find, and calls it a day. (most likely a g shock)
But we're not normal. Admit it.


----------



## kiwidj

eychenne said:


> Thanks, what is the reference number of the frogman titanium?


All here mate, knock yourself out:

http://product-search.casio.jp/wat/...1:"5";}&theme2=a:0:{}&func=a:0:{}&case=a:0:{}


----------



## G-Shock

duke4c said:


> Not to go too far off the subject here but if you're basing something on a "fact" I'd like to see some some of those "facts" to back up your claim...
> 
> I'm an electronic eng by education and I honestly don't see why would any electronic component (integrated cicuit if you wish) , like one used in G-shock, eventually fail? :think:
> 
> G-Shock (and casio in general) have beeen around for quite a long time. Tons of "original G-shocks" are still up and running just fine fetching considerable premium on e-bay... in matter of fact, I'm yet to see ONE that plain and simple failed due to beeing "too old". (Exempting a various well documented battery issues , including solar ones ...)
> 
> Please, I'm not attempting to be rude here. That's not my intention. I'd simply like to know what are you basing your "fact" on?
> 
> Rasing riot is undesputable. But you can arguably change band assuming you can still find a part. Module however is an entierly different story.
> 
> Thanks dude! :-!


You're not being rude at all. Being a electronics engineer you obviously know more than I do but from my experience the most important part of a digital watch which is the LCD display will eventually fade due to UV exposure.

A friend of mine has a 19 year old G-Shock that was worn regularly and the LCD is barely readable. Can Casio replace the display? No!

Then there is the question of how many battery changes can be performed before the case back of a plastic G-Shock gets stripped? I've read posts where after 4-5 battery changes, the plastic threads were toast.

In other words, even a digital is prone to failure, and when something does fail it will more than likely not be repairable. A mechanical can be kept alive for well over 100 years if cared for properly even if worn regularly.

2 totaly different animals which I enjoy wearing equally.


----------



## tribe125

Buddy Lee said:


> I know this is the last place to state such opinions, but hell, I've fought the war for your sort. I suppose I have some rights


Hmm... I'm not sure what 'my sort' is - and I don't see how you know either. ;-)

But I'm pleased to tell you that you have the same rights as everyone else. 

But you're right, a watch forum isn't the place for such opinions.


----------



## Buzzbait

duke4c said:


> I was thinking LCD when I was writing but I omitted in from a post... you're right... LCDs do have a limited life span indeed... :think:
> 
> Still... this is a first post I've seen where someone mentions this fault... is it common? After how many years of use / abuse does this tend to occur? :think:


Hard to say. I don't own any of these watches, and have never tried to repair one. I've seen G-Shocks from the mid 1990's with digits that no longer "light up". It is entirely possible that it's just something not making proper contact, or it could be something dead in the LCD. Hard to tell without actually playing with one.


----------



## duke4c

tribe125 said:


> Hmm... I'm not sure what 'my sort' is - and I don't see how you know either. ;-)
> 
> But I'm pleased to tell you that you have the same rights as everyone else.
> 
> But you're right, a watch forum isn't the place for such opinions.


Why not tribe? What's worng with someone stating that something is impractical and not worth the price of admition? :think:

P.S.

Strange as it is I actually agree with him 100%... does that stop me from spending 600 or more oc a watch that I like even thou I'm fully aware that it's probably not practical? Of course not... but hey, how many of us wear shirt and a tie on a daily basis even thou it's really not practical? Or how many of us drive sports car or SUV in urban envoroment? Again both are aruably not practical and will likely NOT outlast Toyota Corolla... still we know this but we like the product and we shell $$$... simple no? :-!;-)


----------



## duke4c

Buzzbait said:


> Hard to say. I don't own any of these watches, and have never tried to repair one. I've seen G-Shocks from the mid 1990's with digits that no longer "light up". It is entirely possible that it's just something not making proper contact, or it could be something dead in the LCD. Hard to tell without actually playing with one.


I see your point. I still wonder if this is rather rear occurance or not. With folks simply trowing Gs to garbage after they stop working (mostly because of battery) after 5-10 years I don't think we will ever know...:think:


----------



## BenL

duke4c said:


> I see your point. I still wonder if this is rather rear occurance or not. With folks simply trowing Gs to garbage after they stop working (mostly because of battery) after 5-10 years I don't think we will ever know...:think:


One has to wonder whether or not LCD technology has improved over the past 25 years. And if not, why not?

I have to imagine that watches manufactured these days shouldn't suffer from digits not showing up as often as older watches...:roll:


----------



## Kadano

*Re: What's the best g-shock today*

I'm also searching for a G-Shock that fits my idea of perfectness.
The very best one at the moment would be MRG-8100B-1AJF.
Unusual for a G-Shock, it's analog and doesn't have too many functions. It's price is about 2-3,000$ (which is out of your or mine budget, I just wanted to link it so that you know what Casio's flagship is).
It has some functions that are unique to the MRG series, such as:
*)It seems as they put rubber under the 100% titanium case to make it absorb shocks
*)The (whole?) surface is coated with DLC, Diamon like Carbon, which is about as hard and scratch resistant as diamond (!) and increases the watch's resistance extremely, see the wikipedia article for further information.
*)A Tough Movement sensor, recently exclusively developed by Casio and also futured in the new Giez GS-1200 series. It consists of LEDs that periodically examine the position of the hands, for there are cases of extreme shock exposition to watches where the shock has caused the hands to go into a wrong position. If this happens with this watch, it will automatically fix itself within a few minutes.

Of course it also has features like Multiband 6, Solar, microchronometer 1/20 seconds etc. However, the price is unjustified high (Giez watches have, ecept for full titanium and DLC coating, all its functions) so that it's more of an item of prestige.

I will list their best analog watches first, then their digital ones.
MTG-1000 (also found on the Japanese website)
Most pieces made from stainless steel, except the black PU pieces to prevent scratches. Looks very nice. 
It costs about 400$ so it should be in your price range. Also has tough solar and Autmatic Radio Multiband 5.

MTG-1500 (also found on the Japanese website)
It's just like MTG-1000, except for additional digital displays, one obviously showing the weekday and the other one GMT. It also features the new Tough Movement technology, but honestly chances are zero that you'll need that. Even people who treated their watch extremely rough didn't experience this problem. Also it will additionally receive Chinese radio signals.
I think that the digital displays are unnecessary and change its look for the worse.

GIEZ GS-1200 (also found on the Japanese website)
Features are abut the same as for MTG-1000, but additionally has Tough Movement and Multiband 6 like MTG-1500.Sort of minimalistic display, which is unusual for Casio but sure looks great. At the moment, only the PU band version is available (though it says something about that it's a HQ PU).
The bezel is made from hard PU to prevent scratches.

GIEZ GS-1100
Like the above, just without China signal receive. Available with both stainless steel and PU band. More features on its display, but still only analog ones [I'll probably get 1100D with steel band].
It's bezel is probably also made from hard PU.
It is not listed on the Japanese G-Shock site, but on the European one (see this)
Under the Japanese product archive I found a list of all the Giez models. Some are exclusive to Europe/North America so they are not listed. See the list here.
GIEZ GS-1000 (also found on the Japanese website)
Exactly like 1100, but it will not receive Radio signal in Europe. Better go for the newer 1100 series or, if you like it, 1200.

DIGITAL WATCHES

PRO-TREK/PATHFINDER PRW/PAW-1500
It has virtually everything. Lacking only China signal receive and total scratch resistance. For more information, see this. There is also an ion plated version which is Japan only, you can order it through SeiyaJapan.
It's no G-Shock, so maybe it's not as resistant against shock as a G-Shock (see Riseman).

PRO-TREK/PATHFINDER PRW/PAW-1300
Like 1500, but no dive function. It doesn't look that overwhelming.
See here.

RISEMAN
See a picture here.
It has some of the Pathfinder functions plus 6-Band. Function-wise, it's probably the best watch available in the whole world.
I think that the other watches I posted definitely look better; but apparently there are many who prefer the classical G-Shock design.

***If someone knows where to buy MTG or GIEZ watches inexpensive in Vienna (also through online store) please tell me.***


----------



## BenL

*Re: What's the best g-shock today*



Kadano said:


> I'm also searching for a G-Shock that fits my idea of perfectness.
> The very best one at the moment would be MRG-8100B-1AJF.
> Unusual for a G-Shock, it's analog and doesn't have too many functions. It's price is about 20-30,000$ (which is out of your or mine budget, I just wanted to link it so that you know what Casio's flagship is).
> It has some functions that are unique to the MRG series, such as:
> *)It seems as they put rubber under the 100% titanium case to make it absorb shocks
> *)The (whole?) surface is coated with DLC, Diamon like Carbon, which is about as hard and scratch resistant as diamond (!) and increases the watch's resistance extremely, see the wikipedia article for further information.
> *)A Tough Movement sensor, recently exclusively developed by Casio and also futured in the new Giez GS-1200 series. It consists of LEDs that periodically examine the position of the hands, for there are cases of extreme shock exposition to watches where the shock has caused the hands to go into a wrong position. If this happens with this watch, it will automatically fix itself within a few minutes.
> 
> Of course it also has features like Multiband 6, Solar, microchronometer 1/20 seconds etc. However, the price is unjustified high (Giez watches have, ecept for full titanium and DLC coating, all its functions) so that it's more of an item of prestige.
> 
> I will list their best analog watches first, then their digital ones.
> MTG-1000 (also found on the Japanese website)
> Most pieces made from stainless steel, except the black PU pieces to prevent scratches. Looks very nice.
> It costs about 400$ so it should be in your price range. Also has tough solar and Autmatic Radio Multiband 5.
> 
> MTG-1500 (also found on the Japanese website)
> It's just like MTG-1000, except for additional digital displays, one obviously showing the weekday and the other one GMT. It also features the new Tough Movement technology, but honestly chances are zero that you'll need that. Even people who treated their watch extremely rough didn't experience this problem. Also it will additionally receive Chinese radio signals.
> I think that the digital displays are unnecessary and change its look for the worse.
> 
> GIEZ GS-1200 (also found on the Japanese website)
> Features are abut the same as for MTG-1000, but additionally has Tough Movement and Multiband 6 like MTG-1500.Sort of minimalistic display, which is unusual for Casio but sure looks great. At the moment, only the PU band version is available (though it says something about that it's a HQ PU).
> The bezel is made from hard PU to prevent scratches.
> 
> GIEZ GS-1100
> Like the above, just without China signal receive. Available with both stainless steel and PU band. More features on its display, but still only analog ones [I'll probably get 1100D with steel band].
> It's bezel is probably also made from hard PU.
> It is not listed on the Japanese G-Shock site, but on the European one (see this)
> Under the Japanese product archive I found a list of all the Giez models. Some are exclusive to Europe/North America so they are not listed. See the list here.
> GIEZ GS-1000 (also found on the Japanese website)
> Exactly like 1100, but it will not receive Radio signal in Europe. Better go for the newer 1100 series or, if you like it, 1200.
> 
> DIGITAL WATCHES
> 
> PRO-TREK/PATHFINDER PRW/PAW-1500
> It has virtually everything. Lacking only China signal receive and total scratch resistance. For more information, see this. There is also an ion plated version which is Japan only, you can order it through SeiyaJapan.
> It's no G-Shock, so maybe it's not as resistant against shock as a G-Shock (see Riseman).
> 
> PRO-TREK/PATHFINDER PRW/PAW-1300
> Like 1500, but no dive function. It doesn't look that overwhelming.
> See here.
> 
> RISEMAN
> See a picture here.
> It has some of the Pathfinder functions plus 6-Band. Function-wise, it's probably the best watch available in the whole world.
> I think that the other watches I posted definitely look better; but apparently there are many who prefer the classical G-Shock design.
> 
> ***If someone knows where to buy MTG or GIEZ watches inexpensive in Vienna (also through online store) please tell me.***


Welcome to the forum, Kadano, and thanks for your lengthy comments. You might be off by a factor of 10x on the MRG pricing - I believe they are more like $2000-$3000.b-)

Your list is great, but it is by no means complete. There are many ana-digi models as well as many, many more digital models to add to this list!


----------



## Kadano

Yeah, I just corrected the prices.b-)


> Your list is great, but it is by no means complete. There are many ana-digi models as well as many, many more digital models to add to this list!


Well, he asked for the "best" g-shock, and afaik all other G-Shocks have some inferiorities against those I listed.
Which models can compare with these? I'll add them asap.


----------



## Buddy Lee

tribe125 said:


> Hmm... I'm not sure what 'my sort' is - and I don't see how you know either. ;-)
> 
> But I'm pleased to tell you that you have the same rights as everyone else.
> 
> But you're right, a watch forum isn't the place for such opinions.


"Your sort" meaning people overall. It's actually a quote from the movie 'A Hard Days Night" from the Beatles. lol. Meaning, I fought for my country, so I suppose I have some rights to an opinion, regardless of how critical it may be. 

Trust me, I know all about impractical. I fix and race old cars. Expensive? Yes. Necessary? Absolutely not. But I'm still addicted nonetheless.


----------



## tribe125

duke4c said:


> Why not tribe? What's worng with someone stating that something is impractical and not worth the price of admition? :think:


Nothing. You missed my point. ;-)


----------



## tribe125

Buddy Lee said:


> "Your sort" meaning people overall. It's actually a quote from the movie 'A Hard Days Night" from the Beatles. lol.


Blimey, so it is. 

And I'm old enough that I saw that film when it came out...


----------



## Buddy Lee

It was a bloody good movie indeed lol. They are a great band. To have grown up there must have been a blast.


----------



## Wolverine

GEODE HUNTER said:


> *Sorry, but you all knew this was coming from me.............Frogman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again.............my apologies if I have offended anyone..............I love the Frog!!!!!!!!!!!:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d*
> 
> *Geode*


what's the model number of the tough solar frogmen and is it atomic?


----------



## kiwidj

Wolverine said:


> what's the model number of the tough solar frogmen and is it atomic?


They're all listed here mate:

http://product-search.casio.jp/wat/g-shock/history_result.php?page=70&sort=1&view=1&f_y=&f_m=&t_y=&t_m=&pr1=&pr2=&type=&wa=&so=&mo=&md=&func_s=&sbrand=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D&theme1=a%3A1%3A%7Bi%3A5%3Bs%3A1%3A%225%22%3B%7D&theme2=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D&func=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D&case=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D

Unfortunately none of the Frogman models are atomic at the moment. But we're expecting to see one released next year. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Torrid

kiwidj said:


> They're all listed here mate:
> 
> http://product-search.casio.jp/wat/g-shock/history_result.php?page=70&sort=1&view=1&f_y=&f_m=&t_y=&t_m=&pr1=&pr2=&type=&wa=&so=&mo=&md=&func_s=&sbrand=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D&theme1=a%3A1%3A%7Bi%3A5%3Bs%3A1%3A%225%22%3B%7D&theme2=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D&func=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D&case=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D
> 
> Unfortunately none of the Frogman models are atomic at the moment. But we're expecting to see one released next year. Fingers crossed...


If the atomic happens, I see a Frog in my future.


----------



## BenL

Torrid said:


> If the atomic happens, I see a Frog in my future.


I think you just spoke for _a lot_ of members here on the forum...;-)


----------



## kiwidj

Torrid said:


> If the atomic happens, I see a Frog in my future.


In my case I can see a few of them...

;-)


----------



## trozau

:-! Yep. I'll take the black one, please.


----------



## sgtslice

The best G-Shock? Ask the scuba diver and he would probably say the Frogman. Ask the combat soldier who sometimes finds himself digging foxholes like Sgt. "Slice" and would probably tell you the Mudman. Ask the pilot and the answer you would get is the Cockpit. There's always the right tool for the job, my friend!


----------



## supawabb

Buzzbait said:


> The Tough Solar Frogman. It doesn't have the highest level of technology, but it is the best G-Shock made today.


The 2 nicest Frogs made IMO


----------



## Haplo

I'd say the 9200 Riseman, it has virtually everything.


----------



## BenL

Both excellent ones! :-!

You own both I assume, Buzz?


----------



## JERSTERCA

supawabb said:


> The 2 nicest Frogs made IMO


Man I hope to get a Master Blue in the future b-)


----------



## kiwidj

I think_ this_ is the master of blue Frogs. High on, if not top of, my list right now...










:-!


----------



## Bogeyman

sgtslice said:


> The best G-Shock? Ask the scuba diver and he would probably say the Frogman. Ask the combat soldier who sometimes finds himself digging foxholes like Sgt. "Slice" and would probably tell you the Mudman. Ask the pilot and the answer you would get is the Cockpit. There's always the right tool for the job, my friend!


Aye. The best G-Shock is the one that always comes through in its intended environment (and then some), so we're talking about pretty much all of them.


----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


> I think_ this_ is the master of blue Frogs. High on, if not top of, my list right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-!


Hard to argue with you on that one, Dave, but I'd probably have to rate the 225C just half a notch higher. ;-)


----------



## ultramanpat

kiwidj said:


> I think_ this_ is the master of blue Frogs. High on, if not top of, my list right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-!


I like this version!!!|>


----------



## kileak

This one. A lot of guys say the Frogman, but it looks too much like the millenium falcon to me. Yeah, it's a great watch. But, do you need all those functions and a $300 price tag. Or, they will tell you the Mudman... etc. etc. Just get one of these. AWG100.

I'm gonna get a Frogman some day.


----------



## deggy.PH

cant choose 1 as the best :think:

but i guess any G shock fanatic should have a Frogman, Riseman and a Mudman ........ the rest is optional ;-)


----------



## BenL

deggy.PH said:


> but i guess any G shock fanatic should have a Frogman, Riseman and a Mudman ........ the rest is optional ;-)


Don't forget the classic 5600 and 6900 - essential to any serious G-Shock collection. b-)


----------



## deggy.PH

BenL said:


> Don't forget the classic 5600 and 6900 - essential to any serious G-Shock collection. b-)


cant argue with that mate :-!


----------



## sml

Haplo said:


> I'd say the 9200 Riseman, it has virtually everything.


But how do you stop the dirt & sand getting into those cheap crappy plastic buttons?

I think it works ok in the office - just not outdoors unfortunately.


----------



## BenL

deggy.PH said:


> cant argue with that mate :-!


:-!


----------



## cunawarit

sml said:


> But how do you stop the dirt & sand getting into those cheap crappy plastic buttons?
> 
> I think it works ok in the office - just not outdoors unfortunately.


Isn't that exaggerating more than a little?

Aren't the Riseman's buttons similar plastic things like the ones on the DW-9052? If so, I've taken my DW-9052 camping, swimming, diving, snorkeling, hiking, longboarding, etc... And I've never had a problem with dirt, mud, or sand. It is my cheapest, and also my favourite G-Shock.

I've seen a couple of soldiers wearing non-mud resist G-Shocks in pictures and TV footage in Iraq. I would imagine they haven't had much trouble either.

PS: I hadn't read your thread where you experienced the buttons getting jammed up. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## THEPATRIOT

sgtslice said:


> The best G-Shock? Ask the scuba diver and he would probably say the Frogman. Ask the combat soldier who sometimes finds himself digging foxholes like Sgt. "Slice" and would probably tell you the Mudman. Ask the pilot and the answer you would get is the Cockpit. There's always the right tool for the job, my friend!


 This should have been the first answer to this thread! ;-)


----------



## BenL

THEPATRIOT said:


> This should have been the first answer to this thread! ;-)


Better late than never. ;-)


----------



## Bogeyman

kileak said:


> A lot of guys say the Frogman, but it looks too much like the millenium falcon to me.


Funny, I find that it's the Mudman that resembles the Millennium Falcon. :-d


----------



## WhtShadow

What do you mean by 'best'? That word, used in that manner is so open to interpretation that any answer may as well be meaningless.

The 'best' G-Shock is the one you like. OR, it may be the ones you like. There is no single best. There are so many choices, different people are likely to like different ones, for different reasons.


----------



## alll87

take a look in e bay and amazon... try to do some research and compare the price... don get cheater also..


----------



## kt3448

with a budget of $400-500.. i would get a frogman. however, in my opinion the riseman is the best value for the money. i also love the look of the all black giez.

btw: i own all three and you can't go wrong.


----------



## myriad7777

+1 for Atomic Gulfman
+1 For Mudman
+1 for Riseman
+1 for the classic squares. 

With that much of a watch budget, get the one you like the most!:-!
I have 2 high end mechanical watches but end up using my over 10 year old dw5300 every weekend and my DW6900 after work during the week. It's so subjective considering what is the "best" since these g's are made to suit different environments and purposes. I'm a g-fan because my old 5300 has no signs of resin rot, degrading LCD, etc.....it just keeps going, and believe me, i've abused it plenty especially early on. Just keep it clean and change the battery carefully, and you're set for a decade or more!! Will be interesting to see how long these newer solar/atomic models hold up in the long run:think:


----------



## sml

-1 for Riseman
-1 for GW5600


----------



## indyzzzz

If 400$ is the budget, get a riseman, a mudman and a gulfman, 3 watches for the price of a single frogman, I dont think you can go wrong.


----------



## bluegum

indyzzzz said:


> If 400$ is the budget, get a riseman, a mudman and a gulfman, 3 watches for the price of a single frogman, I dont think you can go wrong.


Actually, you could easily get a few more G's with that budget or even $350. :-!


----------



## entropy96

All of the latest "Master of G" series have more than enough features that you could want in a digital watch.


----------



## wuyeah

I read till pg.6 and have not found the model I have in mind. 
own and loved frogman, Riseman, Gulfman, Mudman but when you ask for "The Best"








GW-5000-1JF

Is the BEST.


----------



## entropy96

Yeah, that's my all-time fav square 
Too bad I won't get the privilege to own one 
Maybe someday...


I still think the best all-around, bang-for-the-buck G is the GW-9200 Riseman.


----------



## Virinder

sml said:


> -1 for GW5600


What's wrong with the classic square design of the GW-5600?? How about this GW-5610 Hundreds G-shock collab??

The Hundreds x G-Shock official preview | GStreet


----------



## boklux

GDF100. I don't know exactly how accurate they are but mine doesn't come off too often. 
With barometer, altimeter, temperature and a large easy to read display with time displayed in all modes. 
I can't say anything bad about them.
With a budget of 400-500 you'll have plenty left over for another G!!


----------



## stpete

From what I can tell, this thread pre-dates the release of the GW-5000 by at least a few months.

Welcome back to 2009.b-)

Instead of "What's the best g-shock today", this thread should be titled "What was the best g-shock when lady gaga Poker Face was #1"



wuyeah said:


> I read till pg.6 and have not found the model I have in mind.
> own and loved frogman, Riseman, Gulfman, Mudman but when you ask for "The Best"
> 
> View attachment 626888
> 
> GW-5000-1JF
> 
> Is the BEST.


----------



## James_

The casio site has the MTG as their premium range. But I would rather have the top of the range bronze coloured GIEZ.


----------



## entropy96

entropy96 said:


> Yeah, that's my all-time fav square
> Too bad I won't get the privilege to own one
> Maybe someday...
> 
> I still think the best all-around, bang-for-the-buck G is the GW-9200 Riseman.


Never thought my first statement would prove to be false. Lol

Second statement still true, though.
It's sad Casio decided to drop the 9200 Riseman. It's rare to find smaller Gs with the same or better features.

Best G-Shock in terms of features: Rangeman
In terms of quality: MRG-G1000
In terms of provenance: GW-5000
In terms of price: GW-6900 (for atomic solar) and DW-5600E (for basic battery-powered)


----------

